# Las Vegas in April!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe its just me.... but the pic didn't load.  although.....

I will be there! Boom diggitty! Odin, Kenny, and I will be drivin down on friday. We need to figure out room situations....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it's just you lol! Yeah we will have to see if Krystal is going to make it. If Krystal comes you and her can share rooms, like Lisa and I are doing. Then we can all just get together.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know what the WP fees are?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm still waiting on Ryan to decide if he's going or not. I'd love to take his truck but I don't think he wants to drive. Boo lol. I should know what's going on this weekend though


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I was tryin to use the new android petguide app.... I couldn't see it. Lol. 

But yeah, I understand not wanting the drive his truck Krystal. That's a long way. Im renting a Prius V, the wagony lookin one.... gets more than twice the MPG as my runner does. 

And I have no idea what the WP fees are.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

lol there are a few motels around the area... Luckily I live here so I don't have to go more then 23 minutes into a drive. LMFAO!!! 

Who are the judges?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Like i told Krystal... stop thru and say hello since you will have to travel thru Bako... give ya a chance to stretch your legs before u drive another 4hrs..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

18$ weightpull fee at ADBA events


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> 18$ weightpull fee at ADBA events


Great! Thank you. I wasn't sure if it was same as show or more. Trying to calculate what this is going to cost me :roll:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not going to cost you anything cause your going to save your $$$ and come to OK!?!?!?!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> Not going to cost you anything cause your going to save your $$$ and come to OK!?!?!?!


Lol I wish! The gas just to get there and back is over $600! I will have to wait for Nats to come a bit closer lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

All good I been trying to make the Utah show for three years and it always has to be "next year" lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> Like i told Krystal... stop thru and say hello since you will have to travel thru Bako... give ya a chance to stretch your legs before u drive another 4hrs..lol


I'm not coming down that way, but Lauren may be. I am going over through Reno and then down the Nevada border.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I'm not coming down that way, but Lauren may be. I am going over through Reno and then down the Nevada border.


i think thats the way we are planning to go... why are u goin threw reno Hols?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i think thats the way we are planning to go... why are u goin threw reno Hols?


From where I am it is shorter. I am going to be running tight on time. I work Fri and Monday, so I have to make these trips so quick.

Judges for those interested
Sat
Sharon Sunday
Gary Hanmonds

Sun
Brad Wickham

Wt Pull
Garland Juarez


----------

